# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Αλλαγή Ονομασίας

## dti

Μετά τις διευκρινiσεις που δόθηκαν απο τον Υπεύθυνο Καθηγητή του cslab, ακολούθησε και η αλλαγή του τίτλου του έργου σε
"Δημόσιο Δίκτυο Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο στην πλατεία Συντάγματος" ο οποίος αντιπροσωπεύει πλήρως το έργο που πρόκειται να πραγματοποιηθεί στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο (http://www.athenswifi.gr) και δεν δημιουργεί πλέον σύγχιση με τα διακριτικά στοιχεία του Σωματείου μας.

12/04/2005 
*Προμήθεια, Εγκατάσταση & Δοκιμαστική Λειτουργία Εξοπλισμού και Ευρυζωνικής Πρόσβασης* 
Το Ερευνητικό Πανεπιστημιακό Ινστιτούτο Συστημάτων Επικοινωνιών και Υπολογιστών (ΕΠΙΣΕΥ) του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου, αποφάσισε την προκήρυξη Ανοιχτού Διαγωνισμού για το υποέργο «Προμήθεια, Εγκατάσταση και Δοκιμαστική Λειτουργία Εξοπλισμού και Ευρυζωνικής Πρόσβασης», για το ενταγμένο έργο με τίτλο «Ανάπτυξη Ασύρματων Ευρυζωνικών Υποδομών και Προώθηση Ζήτησης Ασύρματων Υπηρεσιών Διαδικτύου σε Πολυσύχναστους Εξωτερικούς Χώρους». 

Προϋπολογισμός: €72.796 (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του Φ.Π.Α 19%) 

Χρόνος διενέργειας διαγωνισμού: 3/6/2005 

Προκήρυξη (μέγεθος αρχείου 789KB)

12/04/2005
*Τεχνική Μελέτη Ασύρματου Δικτύου*: Η μελέτη αυτή αποτελεί μέρος του έργου με τίτλο «Ανάπτυξη Ασύρματων Ευρυζωνικών Υποδομών και Προώθηση Ζήτησης Ασύρματων Υπηρεσιών Διαδικτύου σε πολυσύχναστους εξωτερικούς χώρους» και είναι παραδοτέο του 2ου υποέργου με τίτλο «Τεχνική Μελέτη του Έργου, Διαχείριση και Παρακολούθηση του Έργου, Επιχειρησιακή (κανονική) Λειτουργία με ίδια μέσα». Στην μελέτη περιλαμβάνεται ως case study η τεχνική περιγραφή του έργου "Δημόσιο Δίκτυο Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο στην πλατεία Συντάγματος". Η παρούσα μελέτη αποτελεί τον "Οδηγό για την Επιδεικτική Παροχή Υπηρεσιών Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο για τα έργα της πρόσκλησης 84 στο μέτρο 4.2 του ΕΠ ΚτΠ. 

Κείμενο μελέτης (μέγεθος αρχείου 1.61MB)

edit by Sotiris, κατόπιν οδηγίας από το ΔΣ

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.athenswifi.gr/

Έχεις γράψει λάθος το URL Δαμιανέ  ::

----------


## paravoid

Καταρχάς, θεωρώ απαράδεκτο που το συγκεκριμένο τοποθετήθηκε στην κεντρική σελίδα, δείχνοντας ότι εκφράζει την πλειοψηφία των μελών ενώ δεν υπάρχει απόφαση του Δ.Σ.
Πάλι καλά που δεν έστειλες και δελτίο τύπου...
Άνοιξα συζήτηση για αυτό στην ενότητα του συλλόγου: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12887

Έπειτα, μπορώ να σου πω πως εγώ ήξερα πως το "Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αθηνών" θα άλλαζε ονομασία (εφόσον τελικά δεν θα επεκταθεί πέραν της Πλατείας Συντάγματος), αλλά δεν έχω αποδείξεις για αυτό και θα βρεθούν αρκετοί που θα με αμφισβητήσουν (και 101% θα είσαι και εσύ μεταξύ αυτών).
Εικάζω πως το βασικό σου επιχείρημα θα είναι το timing οπότε απαντώ προκαταβολικά: ο χρόνος της αλλαγής της ονομασίας δεν έχει να κάνει με την επιστολή του ΑΜΔΑ αλλά με την προκήρυξη του διαγωνισμού (12/4).

Εγώ το λέω, και ας με πιστέψει όποιος θέλει και μου έχει εμπιστοσύνη. Το κάνω για να μην παίρνουν τα μυαλά μας αέρα, ότι το άλλαξαν επειδή το ζητήσαμε εμείς και συνεχίσουμε στο ίδιο στυλ...
Όχι πως δεν έχουν πάρει πολύ αέρα βέβαια, απλά φοβάμαι μην σκάσουν τελικά  ::

----------


## papashark

> Τελικά ο αγώνας μας για την προστασία του διακριτικού τίτλου του δικτύου και του Σωματείου μας δικαιώθηκε!


Νενικήκαμεν φώναξαν οι στρατηγοί του awmn, έχοντας ανέβει στον λόφο, και βλέποντας το αντίπαλο στρατό να αποχωρει...

Ατένησαν τον αντίπαλο με σθένος, χωρίς να γυρίσουν πίσω τους να δουν τι χάσανε, τι απώλειες είχαν, τι δεν θα κερδίσουν....



Α ρε κουτόχορτο που τρώμε....

----------


## Achille

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=152625




> Η αρχική πρόβλεψη για το έργο ήταν να δημιουργηθεί ένα μεγάλο hotspot που θα κάλυπτε όλο το ιστορικό κέντρο των Αθηνών, πολλές πλατείες και αρκετούς δρόμους. Εξ' ου και ο τίτλος "Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αθηνών" που επελέγη για το website. Ο τίτλος αυτός δεν εμφανίζεται σε κανένα τεχνικό δελτίο, ούτε το έργο ονομάζεται έτσι. 
> 
> Αργότερα εγκρίθηκε η πιλοτική λειτουργία μόνο στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος. Επομένως εκ των πραγμάτων ο τίτλος δεν ταιριάζει απόλυτα στο έργο, και είναι υπό αναθεώρηση.


Ποιος ακριβώς δικαιώνεται δεν έχω καταλάβει...

----------


## dti

Δείτε λοιπόν κι αυτό εδώ:
http://dti.ozo.com/index.php?op=ViewArt ... 7&blogId=1
Για να δείτε πόσο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρξει σύγχιση μεταξύ του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών και κάποιων από το cslab που κάνουν (αυθαίρετη) χρήση του τίτλου του awmn...

----------


## MAuVE

Για πείτε μου τώρα εσείς που ξέρετε :

Ο διαγωνισμός βγαίνει με προυπολογισμό 72,8 χιλ. ευρώ συν ΦΠΑ.

Η ένταξη του έργου ήταν για 100 ή 120 χιλ. ευρώ, αν θυμάμαι καλα.

Τι συνέβη ; 

Τους πετσοκόψαν την επιδότηση, ή η διαφορά πήγε σε υποστηρικτικές δαπάνες πχ μελέτες κ.λ.π.

----------


## argi

Mauve, δεν ξέρω τι έγινε με το συγκεκριμένο αλλά το σύνηθες είναι ότι δεν έχουν χρόνο/κόσμο να αξιολογήσουν πλήρως όλες τις προτάσεις οπότε δίνουν λιγότερα σε περισσότερους (και έχω τουλαχιστον 3 παραδείγματα απο την επαγγελματική μου εμπειρία για κάτι τέτοιο)...  ::   ::  

Είναι ενδιαφέρον να συσχετίσει κανείς τον χρόνο απο την υποβολή μιας πρότασης μέχρι την ανακοίνωση των αξιολογήσεων με το ποσοστό της μείωσης επι του budget... Όσο αργούν τόσο λιγότερα παιρνει κανείς τελικά...

@rg!

----------


## dti

> Για πείτε μου τώρα εσείς που ξέρετε :
> 
> Ο διαγωνισμός βγαίνει με προυπολογισμό 72,8 χιλ. ευρώ συν ΦΠΑ.
> 
> Η ένταξη του έργου ήταν για 100 ή 120 χιλ. ευρώ, αν θυμάμαι καλα.
> 
> Τι συνέβη ; 
> 
> Τους πετσοκόψαν την επιδότηση, ή η διαφορά πήγε σε υποστηρικτικές δαπάνες πχ μελέτες κ.λ.π.


Εγκρίθηκε μικρότερο ποσό. 
Κι αν θυμάμαι καλά το ποσό είναι 72,8 χιλ. ευρώ του ΦΠΑ συμπεριλαμβανομένου. 
Τώρα μάλιστα που ο ΦΠΑ πήγε στο 19% το καθαρό ποσό είναι ακόμη μικρότερο...

----------


## papashark

> Για πείτε μου τώρα εσείς που ξέρετε :
> 
> Ο διαγωνισμός βγαίνει με προυπολογισμό 72,8 χιλ. ευρώ συν ΦΠΑ.
> 
> Η ένταξη του έργου ήταν για 100 ή 120 χιλ. ευρώ, αν θυμάμαι καλα.
> 
> Τι συνέβη ; 
> 
> Τους πετσοκόψαν την επιδότηση, ή η διαφορά πήγε σε υποστηρικτικές δαπάνες πχ μελέτες κ.λ.π.


Mας αφορά ?

Να σου θυμίσω κύριε MAuVE ότι σύμφωνα με την απόφαση έγκρισης των πεπραγμένων της 1η ΓΣ, το σωματείο δεν έχει σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο έργο, οπότε όπως υποκριθήκαμε τότε ότι δεν μας αφορά, περιμένω ότι θα συνεχίσουμε και τώρα να υποκρινόμαστε το ίδιο....

----------


## blizardbill

Μπράβο παιδιά ... άσχετα αν είχαν σκοπό να αλλάξουν το όνομα και μόνοι τους, ή ήθελαν λίγο σπρώξιμο , ο σύλλογος έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε, και ήρθε άμεσα το θετικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## racer

Λόγω εκτενών αντιδράσεων το έκανα απλό post μέχρι να τελειώσουνε οι σχετικές συζητήσεις.

----------


## MAuVE

> Να σου θυμίσω κύριε MAuVE ότι σύμφωνα με την απόφαση έγκρισης των πεπραγμένων της 1η ΓΣ, το σωματείο δεν έχει σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο έργο, οπότε όπως υποκριθήκαμε τότε ότι δεν μας αφορά, περιμένω ότι θα συνεχίσουμε και τώρα να υποκρινόμαστε το ίδιο....


Λάθος μέγα Πάνο.

Η πρώτη ΓΣ είχε γίνει ημέρα Σάββατο.

Σήμερα είναι Παρασκευή.

Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τον κανόνα Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή πήγατε σαν Σωματείο, Τρίτη, Πέμπτη, Σάββατο πήγατε σαν σύμβουλοι ιδιωτικά, Κυριακή κλειστα, μπορώ να ρωτήσω.

Αν ρωτήσω αύριο, (Σάββατο) θα έχεις κάθε δίκιο να μ' ερωτήσεις γιατί ανακατεύομαι στις εσωτερικές υποθέσεις σας.

Σήμερα όμως είναι Παρασκευή

----------


## papashark

Θέλεις να μην θυμάσε, ή κρύβεσε πίσω από το δάχτυλο σου ?

Εγώ και ο Αχιλλέας ξεκαθαρίσαμε την θέση μας στην ΓΣ τότε, εσύ όμως ζήτησες να υπερψηφιστούν τα πεπραγμένα για να μην μπει το σωματείο σε περιπέτειες. Ένα χρόνο μετά βέβαια καταψήφιζες τα πεπραγμένα του επόμενου ΔΣ.........

Εσείς αποφασίσατε ότι εκεί παρευρεθήκαμε ως απλά μέλη, και όχι ως διοίκηση, οπότε θα σου ζητήσω να ανακαλέσης τα παραπάνω σχόλια που έκανες, όπως ζήτησες τότε να υπερψηφιστούν τα πεπραγμένα.

Οπότε δεν τίθετε θέμα για το σαν τι είμαστε εκεί, εάν διαφωνείς, τότε θα σε παρακαλέσω να θυμηθείς τι έγινε τότε, και να κινηθείς εναντιών σε όσους ψευδώς είπαν ότι εκεί ήμασταν ως απλά μέλη. Άλλωστε υπάρχει και το σχετικό βίντεο....


Αν μην τι άλλο είναι γελοίο και υποκριτικό να μας κατηγορείς για τα παραπάνω, όταν εγώ και ο Αχιλλέας είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει την θέση μας, ενώ άλλοι εφάρμοζαν το ΔεΤιΤε / ΠεΠαΣα που αναφέρεις, που εντελώς τυχαία το επανέλαβαν και με τα "προσωπικά emails"......


Εν κατακλείδι, τώρα ποιά δεν έχουμε καμία σχέση με το Πολυτεχνείο και με το έργο, ο διαγωνισμός είναι ανοιχτός, όποιος θέλει μπορεί να συμμετάσχει, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του σωματείου εάν το αποφασίσει....

----------


## MAuVE

> Εγώ και ο Αχιλλέας ξεκαθαρίσαμε την θέση μας στην ΓΣ τότε, εσύ όμως ζήτησες να υπερψηφιστούν τα πεπραγμένα για να μην μπει το σωματείο σε περιπέτειες.


Λάθος μου γιατί το βρήκαν σαν ωραίο κόλπο και οι επόμενοι και του δώσανε και κατάλαβε (διάβαζε υπόθεση αλφαβητάρι και επίσκεψη στο cslab για ν' αρνηθούνε........ την συνεργασία)




> Ένα χρόνο μετά βέβαια καταψήφιζες τα πεπραγμένα του επόμενου ΔΣ.........


Ολα έχουν τα όριά τους.




> Εσείς αποφασίσατε ότι εκεί παρευρεθήκαμε ως απλά μέλη, και όχι ως διοίκηση, οπότε θα σου ζητήσω να ανακαλέσης τα παραπάνω σχόλια που έκανες, όπως ζήτησες τότε να υπερψηφιστούν τα πεπραγμένα.


Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού

----------


## papashark

> Λάθος μου γιατί το βρήκαν σαν ωραίο κόλπο και οι επόμενοι και του δώσανε και κατάλαβε (διάβαζε υπόθεση αλφαβητάρι και επίσκεψη στο cslab για ν' αρνηθούνε........ την συνεργασία)


Καιρός να μάθεις να ζεις με τα λάθη σου.

Εάν θες να φωνάξεις κάπου, φώναξε στον ευατό σου που έκανε το λάθος τότε, φώναξε στους άλλους που το έκαναν μαζί σου, φώναξε σε αυτούς που άλλα έκαναν και άλλα είπαν ότι έκαναν.

Εγώ την συνείδηση μου την έχω καθαρή, την αλήθεια την είπα μπροστά σε 60+ άτομα, αφού εκείνοι προτίμησαν το αντίθετο από αυτό που είπα εγώ, μου επέτρεψαν πλέον όχι να κινούμε όπως θέλω, αλλά μου έδειξαν και τον δρόμο που πρέπει να κινηθώ, και αφαίρεσαν το δικαίωμα από τους ευατούς τους να λένε το παραμικρό....

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Λάθος μου γιατί το βρήκαν σαν ωραίο κόλπο και οι επόμενοι και του δώσανε και κατάλαβε (διάβαζε υπόθεση αλφαβητάρι(*1) και επίσκεψη στο cslab(*2) για ν' αρνηθούνε........ την συνεργασία)(*3)
> 
> 
> Καιρός να μάθεις να ζεις με τα λάθη σου(*4).
> 
> Εάν θες να φωνάξεις κάπου, φώναξε στον ευατό σου που έκανε το λάθος τότε, φώναξε στους άλλους που το έκαναν μαζί σου, φώναξε σε αυτούς που άλλα έκαναν και άλλα είπαν ότι έκαναν.(*5)
> 
> Εγώ την συνείδηση μου την έχω καθαρή(*6), την αλήθεια(*7) την είπα μπροστά σε 60+ άτομα, αφού εκείνοι προτίμησαν το αντίθετο από αυτό που είπα εγώ(*8 ), μου επέτρεψαν πλέον όχι να κινούμε όπως θέλω(*9 ), αλλά μου έδειξαν και τον δρόμο που πρέπει να κινηθώ(*10), και αφαίρεσαν το δικαίωμα από τους ευατούς τους να λένε το παραμικρό....(*11)


Απίθανο post. Σαν τον κώδικα da vinci.  :: 
Γεμάτο κρυφά νοήματα και μηνύματα..


_____
*1 Ifaistos-Wiresounds
*2 Dti-Georgan-Papashark-Achille
*3 Αποδοτική τακτική «δώσε τρύπα, την κάνω μπαλκονόπορτα». Έντονα συναντάτε στις χώρες της πάλαι ποτέ οθωμανικής αυτοκρατορίας.
*4 Πιασάρικο.Ευγενική version του «τώρα που έσκυψες, την γα***ες». Εάν συνδυαστεί με το *3, υπάρχει πρόβλημα σοβαρό.
*5 Φαινόμενο ‘σε έκαψα’. Χρησιμοποιώντας των χώρο που θα καταλάμβαναν γράμματα αρκετά ώστε να καλύψουν τρεις γραμμές σκέψης, αραδιάζεις διάφορα χαριτωμένα ασύνδετα moto που σχηματίζουν την οπτική εικόνα βαθυστόχαστης αποτύπωσης. Γνωστό και ως loopback, αφού όσο το διαβάζεις, τόσο το ξαναδιαβάζεις μάταια να βρεις το νόημα.
*6 Εκείνη το ξέρει;. tip:συχνό format
*7 την προσωπική εννοεί μάλλον. Ότι ο,τι και να πούμε θα κάνει το δικό του.
*8 Δηλαδή να μην κάνει το δικό του.
*9 Δηλαδή να κάνει το δικό του.
*10 Πλάγια
*11 Πάμε πάλι, δες *5.


edit: είχα παραλείψει ένα καλό

----------


## argi

Eric Berne, 1964, "Games People Play", Κυκλοφορεί και στα ελληνικά απο τις εκδόσεις Δίοδος...

enaon, ώρες ωρες με τρομάζεις...

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::   ::   ::  Κάτι ώρες ξεφεύγω απο την αυτοδέσμευση του ποσταρίσματος μόνο σε τεχνικά θέματα αλλά μ'αρέσει και αξίζει!

Το πάραπάνω του Enaon σε συνδυασμό με του Papashark ξεπέρασαν ακόμα και ngia σε συγκεντρωμένη ρεαλιστη και ωμή χιουμοριστική ένδειξη της πραγματικότητας!

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Λάθος μου γιατί το βρήκαν σαν ωραίο κόλπο και οι επόμενοι και του δώσανε και κατάλαβε (διάβαζε υπόθεση αλφαβητάρι(*1) και επίσκεψη στο cslab(*2) για ν' αρνηθούνε........ την συνεργασία)(*3)
> 
> 
> 
> Απίθανο post. Σαν τον κώδικα da vinci. :)
> Γεμάτο κρυφά νοήματα και μηνύματα..
> 
> ...


Δεν παρακολουθείς Σωτήρη (enaon)

*2 dti-papashark-achille-paravoid-wiresounds

Και οι μεν τρείς πρώτοι μας ήταν γνώριμοι από παλαιότερα. 
Το παίζανε σωματείο - ιδιωτικά ανάλογα με την ημέρα της εβδομάδας.
Ο paravoid ήταν πρόσφατη μεταγραφή.

Ο wiresounds όμως πρόεδρος ΔΣ πήγε όπως ισχυρίσθηκε για να μεταφέρει την απόφαση της ΓΣ, δηλαδή ουσιαστικά πήγε για ν' αρνηθεί ......... την συνεργασία.

----------


## paravoid

> Ο paravoid ήταν πρόσφατη μεταγραφή.


Νομίζεις.
Από όλες τις συναντήσεις στο Πολυτεχνείο, μόνο στην πρώτη δεν ήμουν.
Μπορείς να αμφιβάλλεις για το ήθος των υπολοίπων λέγοντας ότι σου έχουν δώσει και άλλα δείγματα. Να ξέρεις όμως ότι αυτά που λες για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αφορούν και μένα και το δικό μου ήθος.
Αν λοιπόν πιστεύεις πως το έργο στράβωσε στο πως θα μοιραστεί η πίτα, ή ήμουν και εγώ στη μοιρασία ή λέω ψέματα πως δεν υπήρξε μοιρασία.
Βρίσκω και τα δύο εξίσου προσβλητικά.

Είναι εύκολο να κατηγορείς αμφιλεγόμενα άτομα, θέλω να σε δω να κατηγορείς εμένα όμως που δεν νομίζω πως έχω δώσει αρκετά δείγματα  ::

----------


## jabarlee

> ... δεν νομίζω πως έχω δώσει αρκετά δείγματα


Νομίζεις... έχεις dlink και αρκετό καιρό είχες και Stella

----------


## MAuVE

> Είναι εύκολο να κατηγορείς αμφιλεγόμενα άτομα, θέλω να σε δω να κατηγορείς εμένα όμως που δεν νομίζω πως έχω δώσει αρκετά δείγματα ;)


Γιατί μου συγχίζεσαι Φαιδωνάκο μου. 

Με εσένα τα πράγματα είναι απλά. 
Δεν ανέλαβες ποτέ θέση μέλους ΔΕ ή ΔΣ.

Αρα σε όσες συναντήσεις και αν πήγες (συγνώμη που δεν ήξερα σε πόσες πήγες), πήγες ιδιωτικά.

Και είσαι και καλό παιδί, άξιο παληκάρι, με πολλές γνώσεις πάνω στους υπολογιστές και δίκαια πήρες και μία δουλίτσα από το ΕΔΕΤ. 

Και εγώ αν αύριο έχω μία δουλειά που χρειάζεται κάποιον σαν εσένα, θα σου κάνω πρόταση.

Βλέπεις κανένα κακό σε όλα αυτά ;

Κακό θα ήταν αν ταυτόχρονα με όλα τα παραπάνω κατείχες και δοικητική θέση στο Σωματείο. 

Κατάλαβες ;

Δεν πυροβολούμε όσους προωθούνε τα συμφέροντά τους.

Πυροβολούμε όσους το κάνουνε από θέσεις που τους ενεπιστεύθη το σύνολο για να προωθήσουνε τα συμφέροντά του (του συνόλου). 

Αν πάντως πρέπει, για να μη σε αφήσω παραπονεμένο, να σε ψέξω λιγουλάκι, νομίζω ότι o jabarlee έχει δίκιο: d-link και stella δεν λέει.

----------


## panossio

Και να που νόμιζα ότι μου είχαν διαλευκανθεί τα γύρω από το κατέβασμα του κόμβου του mauve αλλά δέν ήξερα ή ξέρω τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους.
Πάντος σε όλο αυτό το topic τα μαχαιρώματα δίνουν και παίρνουν
 ::   ::   ::  
Μάλλον θα την κοπανίσω για το IWN που δεν έχει και Μ ( mertopolitan(Μήπως το όνομα Μ έχει σχέση με τις διαπλοκές των Μητροπολιτών που έχουν μεταφερθεί εδώ?) ) και δεν έχει και καρφώματα στην πλάτη αλλά συνήθως τραπεζώματα και καρφώματα πιρουνιών στα πιάτα με μπόλικο κρασί !

Αλλά από μια παρέα που ξεκίνησε το awmn πως έφτασε το μαχαίρι στο κόκαλο σε κάθε έναν από εσάς δεν το γνωρίζω.  ::  
Ελπίζω να φύγουν τα κατακάθια και ο αφρός και να μείνει ένα υγείες δίκτυο
Αυτά τα ολίγα 
Παναγιώτης Σιόρεντας

----------


## paravoid

> Αν πάντως πρέπει, για να μη σε αφήσω παραπονεμένο, να σε ψέξω λιγουλάκι, νομίζω ότι o jabarlee έχει δίκιο: d-link και stella δεν λέει.


Ανυπόστατες φήμες.
Επιβεβαιώνω το D-Link, ουδέποτε είχα Stella, ούτε εγκατάσταση της σε ξένη ταράτσα δεν έχω κάνει  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> ...


*2 dti-ggeorgan-papashark-achille-paravoid-wiresounds

Γιατί τον ξέχασες τον ggeorgan ?

Και εκείνος ήταν παρών σε συναντήσεις, στην εισαγωγική δηλαδή πριν την πρώτη τεχνική, όταν ακόμα μιλάγαμε για το τι project μπορούμε να κάνουμε παρέα ως brainstorming (στο γραφείο του καθηγητή που δεν ήταν καν ο achille εάν θυμάμαι καλά), έλλειπε από την πρώτη, αλλά ήταν στην δεύτερη...

Νίκο, επειδή θες να θυμάσε ότι σε συμφέρει μονάχα, και επειδή μέσω εσένα βρίσκουν ευκαιρία και πάτημα οι γνωστοί "κριτές" του δικτύου, θα υπενθημίσω (στον κόσμο που διαβάζει και όχι σε εσένα που σκοπίμως ξεχνάς), ότι στην ΓΣ του 2004, διαμαρτυρίθηκα εγώ και ο achille όταν ο ggeorgan δήλωσε ότι στις συναντήσεις παρευρεθήκαμε ως απλά μέλη και όχι ως διοίκηση.

Η ΓΣ όμως αποφάσισε μέσω της αποδοχής των πεπραγμένων (κατόπιν και τις δικής σου προτροπής) ότι ίσχυε ότι στο Πολυτεχνείο δεν παρευρεθήκαμε ως Διοικούσα Επιτροπή, αλλά ως απλά μέλη. Από εκεί και πέρα, οποιαδήποτε άλλη συζήτηση ή συνάντηση έγινε στο πολυτεχνείο, αφενώς έγινε αφού δεν είχα διοικητική θέση στον σύλλογο, αφετέρου αφού τα μέλη του συλλόγου ως σώμα της ΓΣ είχαν αποφασίσει ότι εκεί ήμασταν ως ιδιώτες, ως εκ τούτου δεν σε αφορά και παραβιάζεις τα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα.

Τώρα όλα αυτά που λες, είναι λόγια του αέρα, και λάδι για να βάζει φωτιά ο enaon και άλλοι "κριτές".

Εάν πιστεύεις ότι εκεί παρευρεθήκαμε ως ΔΕ και όχι ως ιδιώτες, τότε κυνήγα αυτούς που ψευδώς κατέθεσαν τα πεπραγμένα, και παραπλάνησαν την ΓΣ, και όχι εμένα που είπα ότι εκεί ήμουν ως ΔΕ αλλά η ΓΣ δεν το δέχτηκε.....



@enaon, πιστεύω δεν χρειάζετε να σου πω την άποψη μου για τα γραφώμενα σου. Άλλωστε από "κριτές" έχουμε αρκετούς, με αρκετή υπεροψία για να νομίζουν ότι η θέση τους είναι να κρίνουν όλο τον κόσμο...

@everybody, χαλαρά δεν πρόκειτε να συνεχίσω την συγκεκριμένη καρά off topic συζήτηση με μοναδικό σκοπό την σπίλωση ατόμων και δημιουργεία flame. Ότι είχα να πω το είπα, μπορείτε να πείτε όσοι θέλετε, ότι θέλετε. Άλλωστε η ΓΣ του 2004 έχει αποφασίσει, εκεί είμασταν ως ιδιώτες, ως απλά μέλη......  ::

----------


## dti

Η αλήθεια για το έργο wi-fi στην Πλ. Συντάγματος είναι καταγεγραμμένη εδώ: http://dti.ozo.com/index.php?op=ViewArt ... 5&blogId=1

κι εδώ (για όσους έχους έχουν πρόσβαση στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου):
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12751


Όποιες άλλες δικαιολογίες χρησιμοποιούνται για να δικαιολογηθούν ενέργειες που έβλαψαν τα συμφέροντα του σωματείου χαρακτηρίζονται από μία λέξη: ...πευκοβελόνες (credits στο DiGi)

----------


## papashark

> Επίσης, μέλη του σωματείου έχουν προσκληθεί να συμμετάσχουν με την ιδιότητα τεχνικού συμβούλου σε πρόγραμμα του Εθνικού Μετσοβίου Πολυτεχνείου με στόχο την προβολή της ασυρμάτου δικτυώσεως στην Αθήνα με την στήριξη της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας.


Μιας που δεν ξεχνάς, καλό είναι να θυμάσε και τα παραπάνω, και να τα βάλεις μέσα σε όλη την αλήθεια που γράφεις, και αν θες να σου στήλω τα DVD να δεις ποιός έλεγε ότι εκεί δεν ήξερε ο καθηγητής ότι είμασταν η ΔΕ...

"Απλά μέλη ως τεχνικοί σύμβουλοι", αυτό είπε η ΔΕ, αυτό ψήφισε η ΓΣ, εάν το αμφισβητήτε, να ζητήσετε την παραμπομπή της ΔΕ στην πειθαρχική για "προανάκριση" και για κρίση στην επόμενη ΓΣ. Μέχρι τότε όμως, απλά προσβάλετε την απόφαση της ΓΣ πετώντας πυροτενχήματα και πουλώντας στον κόσμο φούμαρα για μεταξωτες κορδέλες.....

Μπορείς τώρα να συνεχίσεις να γράφεις την αλήθεια σου, να "μην ξεχνάς", ο enaon να ρίχνει επιλεκτικά τα βέλη του, και ο MAuVE να φωνάζει για ξεπούλημα του σωματείου......

Άντε γειά......

----------


## bowie

με όλη αυτή την φασαρία μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία:

χρησιμοποιήτε υποδομή του awmn (μιλάω για το δίκτυο και όχι για τον σύλλογο που είναι υποσύνολο του δικτύου) για να εξυπηρετεί ανάγκες σε traffic κτλ προς ώφελος εταιριών, εργαστηρίων,της κτπ και οποιουδήποτε άλλου φορέα???

αν οι mods θεωρούν την ερώτηση εκτός κλίματος plz delete.

----------


## dti

Επίσημα και απ΄όσο γνωρίζω δε συμβαίνει κάτι από αυτά που ανέφερες.

Μάλλον ακριβώς το αντίστροφο γίνεται ως τώρα...

Παλιότερα υπήρχε η πρόταση να δοκιμαστεί πιλοτικά η παροχή πρόσβασης στο Internet σε φοιτητές μέλη του awmn, όπως έχει ήδη συμβεί σε άλλες πόλεις με αντίστοιχες ασύρματες κοινότητες. 
Επίσης, είχε προταθεί η παροχή δυνατότητας τηλε-εκπαίδευσης πάλι σε φοιτητές μέλη του awmn, μέσω των σχολών τους που θα ήταν συνδεδεμένες ασύρματα στον κορμό του awmn.

----------


## sbolis

> χρησιμοποιήτε υποδομή του awmn (μιλάω για το δίκτυο και όχι για τον σύλλογο που είναι υποσύνολο του δικτύου) για να εξυπηρετεί ανάγκες σε traffic κτλ προς ώφελος εταιριών, εργαστηρίων,της κτπ και οποιουδήποτε άλλου φορέα???


χρησιμοποιείτε (Σ.σ. εσείς που απαντήσατε πιο πάνω) ή χρησιμοποιείται (γενικά);

Hint: βάλε στο search τη λέξη "vpn" ή "openvpn" ή "tunnel" ή "μέλι" για 
να πάρεις μια ιδέα στα γρήγορα.

Οποιουδήποτε άλλου φορέα; Χμ... για γίνε λίιιιιγο πιο συγκεκριμμένος. Αν 
γίνεται προς ίδιο όφελος (ιδιωτών) μετράει στο "οποιουδήποτε άλλου φορέα";

----------


## papashark

> Hint: βάλε στο search τη λέξη .....


Πες μας βρε sbolis έναν μονάχα φορέα, ίδρυμα, εταιρεία που εκμεταλεύετε το δίκτυο και πως το εκμεταλεύετε...

Έτσι για να μην αφήνουμε εντυπώσεις χωρίς λόγο.....

----------


## Achille

> Πες μας βρε sbolis έναν μονάχα φορέα, ίδρυμα, εταιρεία που εκμεταλεύετε το δίκτυο και πως το εκμεταλεύετε...
> 
> Έτσι για να μην αφήνουμε εντυπώσεις χωρίς λόγο.....


Κάτσε να δεις το banner να εμφανίζεται, και θα καταλάβεις και εσύ και όλοι μας ποιος εκμεταλλεύεται ποιον, και ποιος έχει να κερδίσει τι...

----------


## sotiris

Τι θες να πεις Αχιλλέα?

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν είναι σωστός ο τρόπος και το κάνουν άτομα κατ επανάληψη ή πείτε ή σιωπίστε!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Δεν είναι σωστός ο τρόπος και το κάνουν άτομα κατ επανάληψη ή πείτε ή σιωπίστε!


Γιατί βρε ?

Ο καθένας εδώ μέσα πετά το πυροτέχνειμα τoυ, θίγει την υπόληψη του άλλου, και κανένας δεν διαμαρτύρετε συνήθως....

Τα ήθη και τα έθημα του awmn αυτό επιτάσουν τόσο καιρό.....

Δίνεις ένα Hint και καλά, χωρίς να απαντάει αυτό που ρωτήθηκε, δημιουργείς εντυπώσεις, και όλα καλά, το σκοπό μας τον πετύχαμε  ::

----------

